# due to test on 15th feb



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hiya all im on day 7 after fet and im just wondering whens the earliest you can do a preg test,and if your not pregnant would you bleed before the 2 weeks are up.im in 2 minds whether its worked or not this time,the last time i sort of knew it didnt but this time im not sure.I have had cramps from day 2 after the transfer and lower back pains which i thought was quite early for pains,i also have had sore boobs for the last couple of days ,i havent had any medication this time its a natural fet,when i had my fet they had problems getting the catheter into the neck of the womb so im wondering maybe thats what the pain was,,,,,,i really dont know can someone give me advice.also i dont know if its in my head but ive been peeing more often.I PITY ALL YOU WHO ARE ON THE 2 WEEKS ITS SO CRUEL.good luck to you all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Weesusie......i've updated the list for you hun 

Can't really help you much except to say that really the symptoms can mean anything!!! Try and hold off testing as long as you can though   

Loads of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi weesusie,

I test on the 15th Feb too and have all the symptoms you describe, its hell aint it!

Remain strong hon and all the best!!

Jacks x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Good luck waiting... symptoms are h*ll aren't they... they can all be good or bad.. my wait is over tomorrow.. getting nervous about that too now  

anyway, the best of luck and try to keep sane... 

Lol, jome x


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hiya Weesusie .

I am doing my HPT the same day as you - only 7 days to go for us .............. Wishing you all the luck for a biiiiiiiiig +tive *_


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck Jome

Jacks


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello - hope you don't mind me joining you.

I've never been brave enough to post before.

I'm due to test on the 15th as well - doing my first cycle of IVF at Bart's.

Good luck to everyone!

Jan


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Well good luck to you all, we have to just hang on in there. I'm convinced I'm about to get 
but trying to be positive!

All the best and try not too go  

Love

Jacksx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

good luck to you all who are testing same day as me its really hard to stay positive when your body does horrible things to you.good luck to jacks,jan, and jome let me know how it goes im convinced it hasnt worked but yesterday i was convinced it did ask me tomorrow and ill have a different answer,stay together and keep    away      #^GOOD LUCK LADIES I PRAY WE ALL GET GREAT NEWS


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all how are you doing this morning im still getting af pains weve made it to day 8 now not long now.....i wish..nipples are really sore this morning,woke up and thought i had a fuill blown period but still nothing pray to you all it works


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I had the worsed AF pains last night, and boobs like watermelons, kept knicker checking, and like you was convinced I'd have    this morn but nothing.  

Boobs feel slightly less sore today but still big, belly going down a little though jogging pants are the only thing I can still squeeze into. Maybe thats cause I keep eating!  Still getting mild AF pains.

Does anyone feel worse later in the day? maybe thats normal?

Hope your all hanging in there not many days to go now  

Love

Jacksx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI JAcks

I have felt like AF is coming since my ET last week and yes I do feel worse later in the day

Good luck for you test mine is 15th FEb too


Chris


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

jacks
When i got up this morning i thought **** sannys towels here i come!!!!!!,but then it eased off the rest of the morning,its now 2.30 in afternoon and they are back as strong as ever and nipples are sore,
Im still convinced af is coming,my family keep telling me to stop thinking negative but i really cant help it,,I feel like im going  


HOW ARE THE REST OF THE 2 WWKEARS GETTING ON,,ITS ABSOLUTE HELL !!!!!

            Every day that goes by without a bleed surely is a good thing
                        take care girlies
            and lets pray that B**** auntie flo retires for us this month


            weesusie xxxxxxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

HOW DID IT GO


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Chris and good luck for the 15th!

Weesusie I picked up your messages how are you?

Remain strong hun                                


Jacks x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya ladies, just a quick sorry update here, BFuglyN came back from the clinic... dp and I went out and had a lovely meal, huge glass of good wine, irish coffee and a *** .. feeling quite drunk now, but you've got to do something nice after all the waiting for nothing... anyway, sorry, on a bit of a downer...

I hope you all get your BFPs and I'll be around waiting for icsi #3, in which I'm already convinced we'll end up having twins now (seeing as that's the 1st time we'll be allowed 2 embies back, due to protocol here...)

Best of luck...   

Lol, jome x


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

So sorry for yourBTN Jome    glad you had a good meal and some alcohol!

Glad to see your positive for the next one and I'm sending you all the happy good luck vibes I can

Jacks xxxxxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear All,

Hope your all feeling well today and hanging on in there and staying   

Not many days left now...... 

Weesusie how you feeling?  

Jacks xxxxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all
              jome so so sorry about your bfn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
        I was convinced my dreaded bleed was coming yesterday i had a bit of browny discharge but nothing so far,boobs are still really tingly,everything i seem to be having is all related to what i get every month, so i cant be positive............its impossible.Ive going to go totally  before long.. 

                                                      anyway we have to plod on and hope for the best eh we girls are tough......................NOT!!!!!!!!   .


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey that sounds good Weesusie!

Keep being strong and say   to the AF.


jacks x


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Well ladies I'm glad its the weekend and I've got my DH at home, it helps so much to have some one around during the day to help distract me.

Got the usual AF pains and watermelon boobs and negative today.

Hope you are all hanging on in there, any of you tempted to test early?    I am but a little scared, maybe its better not to know than it be negative if you get my thoughts?

Jacks x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI ervyeone

I am due to tst on 15th too, and AF is having a good rumble around, took a test today one of the ultra sensitive ones and it came up BFN.

DH and I are already talking about when to do next cycle. Does anyone know how long you have to wait between IVF cycles when you are going private?


Chris


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

(((((((((((Chris)))))))))))) Hang in there.. you're still 4 days early!!


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Chris remain postitve hon for the 15th, it may still all be fine!! be      

I think everywhere is different but Leeds say between 2-3 months post treatment.

Hang on in there  

Jacks x


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

Hi all
    hope you are all well.well ive woke up this morning with the worst headache ever,no period pains and also my boobs have stopped tingling,

      so i dont know if  is on her way,
      I dont know about everyone else but i cant wait til wed comes to find out oneway or another,how has every else been feeling

                                take care all and think    
                dont be tempted to test or the   will get you


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Well Ladies only a few days left, aaaaaaaaaah!

Still got a few AF pains, boobs still sore, and back aches. Some sharp pains so who knows?

Weesusie read yours and things look good hun.

How are you other ladies doing?

Love

Jacks x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Mind if I join? I am also due to test on the 15th! It's my fourth unassisted IUI. I have a meeting at the hospital on Tuesday to talk about drugs, as if it's BFN I can have two assisted goes next.
I have no symptons, which is quite usual. Boobs a tiny bit sore. Not feeling very positive about it as it's 4th go and no drugs! 
Have listened to a few hypnoconception CD's, so hoping they might have worked!!!

   and   !!!!

xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Bodia and welcome,

Wishing you all the luck    and try and stay     

Its so difficult isn't it, I'm pleased we are nearly out of the 2ww but I'm terrified of the 15th  

Love

Jacks x


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hi ladies,

do you mind if i butt in?

im due to tst on valentines day but so tempted to test tomorrow purely because im off work and i rather know to soften the blow before af turns up and im at work. so do you think that would be ok?

not feeling positive at all i have absolutely no symptons (.)(.) have never been sore only have slight twinges in my tummy.

bodia, this is my 4th iui also. good luck

this is so frustrating!!!!!!!


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

Hi all
  Made it to day 11, havent had any pains or nothing out of the ordinary for the past 2 days,but guess what about 2 hours ago i feel quite odd as if af is about to poke her head out,so ive just had a shower and dont feel any better ,im knicker checking every 5 mins but nothing ,i reckon if anything is going to happen it will in the next day or so,   . im now back to feeling negative again .
              How has everyone else been feeling?
                    good luck to everyone who is testing the 15th and this week let me know how it goes
                      I pray for you all   one day


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope your day has started well, Sandi have you decided to test?

Hope your feeling more positive again Weesusie and everyone else is haning on in there  

My symptoms are less today, nipples still sore and boobs still a little swollen but tummy gone down lots. Still having AF pains of and on so back to knicker checking today.

Help ladies I'm tempted to test........

Jacks x


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello everyone

I've been feeling the same! - AF pains (no AF yet), headaches and yesterday I felt sick most of the day (but not today!) 

I really don't know what to think - I've convinced myself so many times before.

I haven't been tempted to test - I'm going down the "ignorance is bliss" route.

I was wondering whether the Cyclogest stops AF coming (even though it wants to) - or have I got the wrong end of the stick? 

Anyway - I hope everyong else is OK (thanks for your message Weesusie!) - only a few days to go 

Jan


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

HELP,

oh my god i tested second line is very very faint what does this mean. am i or not? don't have any more tests at home

please please let it be


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Sandi,

OOOOOOOO what test have you done, can you buy another?

I'll cross everything

Jacks x


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

sorry havet been on.everything gone wrong,started period at 2 oclock this morning.im so gutted!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Suzie
so sorry hunny.  really do feel for you. take care  
Katy
xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Weesusie,

oh my god hun I'm soooooooo sorry.

Sending you lots and lots of     

This is so hard and so bloody unfair

 keep talking.

Love

Jacks xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh - really sorry Weesusie 

Sending you a  

Jan x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Susie -   so sorry hon. Hope you are being pampered today and that you have lots of support.

Sandi - that sounds very promising! Have you done another test?

Well, less than 24 hours to go and still no symptons excepts I'm irritable and emotional!!!  

Will be thinking of everyone tomorrow and hoping we get some good news on this thread.    

and watch out for those... 

Take care all, and  

xxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

managed to get round to phoneing hospital after my disappointment,they still want me to go in to hospital tomorrow for a blood test,as i had 2 transfered the need to check that both of them have came out,so theres a slight chance one could still be there....................   god im hopeing!!!!!!!!!  
    good luck to everyone testing tomorrow ill be thinking of you all and hope you get better news    xxxxxx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello All

 for me   

Well - I think it is.  I used one of the tests from the hospital - and there was a very faint line (but I had to pick the test up and really squint at it) - so I think it was just showing through a bit where the "paper" was wet.

I've had a good  and called the clinic - they're going to call me back this afternoon.  My friend has told me to go out and get some First Response kits (are they the best?) as the   hasn't turned up yet.

Still - on a positive note - at least we've got six more in the freezer (we had 10 fertilize which is not bad for an oldster I suppose!).  But just wondering if they survive the freezing process?

How has everyone else got on?  Good luck!

love Jan


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi J.A

Just a note to say..dont give up just yet if there is a faint line then there is chance your result is a BFP... keep us posted.....

sending you lots of      

good luck hun

als xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Jan - hoping that things will trun around for you.  

 for me I'm afraid. No   yet, but I'm sure it's only a matter of time.

Gutted, but doing OK so far. Will start clomid and on Day 2 and Menopure injections on Day 3, so have to focus on the next cycle now really.

Good luck everyone else....     

thinking of you all,

xxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*BAD NEWS 

Woke up this morning at 4-30am to find Ileostomy bag had burst  , so I woke Neal up to help me clean myself off poop wise. I was already crying because of my bag bursting Anyway, did a sample in a glass (TMI) & Neal did the Clear Blue Digital test. Turned up neg . Did another test a few hours later & still neg.

I just can't stop crying - Neal had to go to work . Im crap company atm anyway.

I rang up the clinic whilst still crying & they said that even tho I havent started to bleed, we should take it as a neg. They have offered me another go as new funding has come thru for them, but at this point I really dont think I can go thru all the EC pain again. I might change me mind later & they are sending me an appt thru for May nearer the time. We might go to a different hosp IF I deceide to go thru it all again.

Feeling sick & soooooooo low atm - dont know what to do with myself  First thing Im going to do is buy some cigs when I can compose myself enough.*_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

<HUGS> Lobster XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

God ladies I'm sooooo sorry for your BFN's I'm sending you all a  


Love

Jacks xx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

I got a   I feel so lucky, I never thought it would happen, Iknow its early days but still.......

Hope to get some more good news on this link soon.

Love

Jacksxxxxx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Can't believe it!

My friend "ordered" me to go an get an Early Response test (the ones you can use up to 4 days before AF is due) - and it's a  

I'm in shock - especially as I thought it was a BFN this morning! 

Now wondering whether I did the test right (being a twit - I had it upside down on the window sill for a minute before DH told me to turn it up the other way).  But two pink lines appeared before the three minutes was up.

Jan


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Jan

That's FAB news I'm sure you'll have done it right!

                    

Love Jacks xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi J.A and congrats - i was just about to say that the hospital ones arnt always the best ones - i work in a hospital and sometimes they dont give a brilliant result - but it doesnt matter now!!

Kate xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Huge   to you Blue Lobster. Try to focus on getting through the next few days. You'll have plenty of time to think about what's next for you.

Jan -   that's fab news! Thanks for your message. Here's to a happy and healthy pg. xx

Any other news?

I am feeling a little numb. I tend to be OK until I get AF. Am going out for a glass of vino tonight after a homeopathy appointment.

Take care all,

xx


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi All.

Firstly I would like to say how sorry I am for those who have just received BFN's  .

Secondly (feels a bit odd after saying that) I went to the clinic for my test today and received a  . I still cant' quite believe it as I was sure AF was about to arrive (and still feel a bit achey).

luv Rissa
xxxx

PS Good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats Rissa

     

Well done!!!!

Jacks xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Rissa - hope it all goes really smoothly for you.

xx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello everyone

I hope everyone is OK - thanks to you all for your messages.

Sorry I haven't replied earlier - but have been in the local hospital as I found out that I have moderate OHSS.

That explains the stomach cramps and feeling sick (they say it's far too early to feel sick through pregnancy).  My stomach looks like a beach ball   (I'm sure I haven't been eating that much! 

Big   to all those who got a BFN - keep going!
Congrats to everyone who got a BFP  

Jan


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*J.A - soooooooo sorry to hear that you have moderate OHSS - at least it explains the cramps & sickness. Hope you are feeling better soon .

Thanks very much for the IM you sent me .*_


----------

